# 582 tires



## cubguy582 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a cub cadet 582. I'm looking for a little more ground clearance. I was wondering if I could go up in tire size?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a John Deere STX38 and I almost doubled the tire size and she still works fine. I did it for speed and ground clearance as im 16 and big on mudding  I'm not sure what your doing with yours but you should be fine.

-Ben


----------



## cubguy582 (Nov 24, 2013)

jdfan100 said:


> I have a John Deere STX38 and I almost doubled the tire size and she still works fine. I did it for speed and ground clearance as im 16 and big on mudding  I'm not sure what your doing with yours but you should be fine. -Ben


I use mine to plow fields at plow days.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

cubguy582 said:


> I use mine to plow fields at plow days.


You should be fine but keep in mind that you will be putting more strain on the tranny. 

-Ben


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

First off, I'm glad that you young guys landed here. Second, most of us really want these machines to last as long as possible, so we use them with respect. (sort of)
I don't think larger tires will hurt your performance. Most of these baby tractors are geared well below their capabilities.
I did a similar thing with an old Dynamark. It would run 35 mph on the flat out!
I actually welded a plate on that kept the grand kids out of the 2 top gears so they didn't get hurt!


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cublover said:


> First off, I'm glad that you young guys landed here. Second, most of us really want these machines to last as long as possible, so we use them with respect. (sort of)
> I don't think larger tires will hurt your performance. Most of these baby tractors are geared well below their capabilities.
> I did a similar thing with an old Dynamark. It would run 35 mph on the flat out!
> I actually welded a plate on that kept the grand kids out of the 2 top gears so they didn't get hurt!


Thanks Cub  I really love working on tractors and do treat most of them with great respect. I baby my 47' Farmall Cub. I have certain tractors for different uses like mudding and such  and that sounds like a lot of fun you have with your dynamark! I used to have an old 18/42 dynamark and I loved it!  

-Ben


----------



## cubguy582 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks. Any suggestions on size. I got 23-10.50-12 now. I just thought if I could get a little more ground clearance I wouldn't hang up as much as I do.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

cubguy582 said:


> Thanks. Any suggestions on size. I got 23-10.50-12 now. I just thought if I could get a little more ground clearance I wouldn't hang up as much as I do.


Yea you can go up a size  

-Ben


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

cubguy582 said:


> Thanks. Any suggestions on size. I got 23-10.50-12 now. I just thought if I could get a little more ground clearance I wouldn't hang up as much as I do.


That's the size used on the 782 Cubs.

Guys on another Cub forum often change tire size and type depending on their need. The rears and tranis are tough on these older ones, you'll be fine


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

You can go to 26x12x12 but it will be close to your fenders. You will need wider wheels. Take a look at this site http://www.xtrememotorworks.com/ he is a Cub fanatic and his parts area is mostly for IH Cubs but he makes wheels for newer Cubs also.


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how you're hanging up? Not to sound stupid, but you aren't trying to plow with your mower deck on are you?


----------

